# Convert Easyshare jpeg to jpeg



## starad (Apr 13, 2009)

My wife installed Kodak Easyshare onto my PC. It converted all of my JPEGS into Kodak Easyshare JPEGS, now I can not view my files and I backed them up on CD's and they can not be read by anyone without Kodak Easyshare.
I want to convert all my file back to JPEGS and it is alot of them so I may delete Easyshare. How can I do this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Jpeg is one of the most common image formats, so they should be viewable in any image viewer/editor, including the Preview option in Windows Explorer. I didn't realise Kodak used their own proprietary version.

What program are you using to try and view these files?

Are you sure it's not just the file association that has changed?

You could try a batch conversion using *IrfanView*, which can handle most media formats. Save as jpg with the quality level set to highest.

If that doesn't work, attach one of the Kodak jpgs to your next reply and I'll check it out.


----------

